# hunting rights



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Has anybody ever bought hunting rights to land before? If so, how much did you pay. If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

NO, just attained permission through years of friendship


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats what I have been doing, but every year it seems i have less and less land to hunt on. Times are changing in our neck of the woods.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

for sure. i have heard some prices of some really good land and i know that i couldn't afford it by myself. not sure if the prices i heard were right or not though, and i can't even remember what they were.

kase


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

There is no way I could afford it either. I am curious as to what it does go for though.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

ive always done favors for hunting rights cause here in ohio most land is family land which means it is owned by an elderly person so me and my hunting buddy might go clear some brush or cut some firewood for the or something but ive neverheard of buying hunting rights


----------

